# Speed cameras in France



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I got flashed by a speed camera in France does any one know if they pursue visitors that get caught via the DVLA? Someone told me that they have a reciprocal agreement between the UK and France. Any information on the subject?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Bill 
No confirmation available but my understanding is that there is a reciprocal agreement between all EU member states..  
I seem to remember this being discussed on here before..


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Its true that there is a reciprocal agreement with all eu member states on traffic violations it's also a fact that using a gps poi safety camera locator is strictly forbidden in france even if it's not being used, just having it installed is an offence as i found out on a recent trip around paris when going to our house near limoges, we where stopped by the police because the bike marker board had come loose and he gave me a right ticking off because while checking our documents he notice the sat. nav and on the screen was a picture of a gatso which was close by. He made me remove the whole of the saftey camera data base before letting us go with a very large flea in my ear and a smacked bum warning me not too reload them if travelling in france


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> ...........while checking our documents he notice the sat. nav and on the screen was a picture of a gatso which was close by. He made me remove the whole of the saftey camera data base before letting us go with a very large flea in my ear and a smacked bum warning me not too reload them if travelling in france


That's very interesting.
I knew that the radar detectors were illegal in France. Even to have one in the vehicle is breaking the law.
How did your system work? Were the locations put into your satnav system in advance?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

yes they where downloaded at a friends house in france with a illegal programme (for obvious reasons) and only had a small number of poi's around the major cities of france, i have since removed the french poi's but have reloaded the uk. and netherlands. I dis-arm the poi safety camera data base now when in france even though i have know info on there system.


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

surly the thing to do is just change the icon of the camera to somthing else??? so it shows musem or school or something?
just a thought ?
cheers Matt


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> .............when going to our house near limoges,


Interesting you having a house near Limoges.
Not the same I know but we had our mobile home taken down to that area a couple of years ago.
It's sited on the Chateau le Verdoyer campsite about 40 miles SW of Limoges, 10 miles NE of Nontron.

It's a lovely area and we are very happy there having the best of both worlds. The owner has no problem with us having the motorhome for transport and we can use the mobilehome as a base from which we can tour. The only regret is that it isn't open all year round.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Yes Gillian it is a lovely part of france our place is at Gabie de Bussion near Saint Yrieix Le Perche. Only 5 house in the village, a forest at the rear and great views across the valley. Peace and tranquility being the order of the day, a lovely walking and cycling area and only french nieghbours. Nontron is known well to us so is the Brantome area, we should have on reflection done what you did and take our mobile home over there as well as we have the room in our garden for it (2 acres) and it would have made a great guest house.

Never thought of that mat7 but prefer to remove it altogether to avoid further confrontations with police.


----------



## PIANOSONIC (May 10, 2005)

Hello flyboy
i was flashed by speed camaras 3 times last year and as have yet not recieved any french letters or fines .hope they are not waiting for me at the port when i go again in aipril .Had a chat with someone who travels a lot in france and he said unless you have a vast amount of speed tickets its not worth their while to chase you up in u.k.

regards T.C.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

This is true pianosonic, they will not usually follow an isolated violation up due to the costs involved but i assure you multiple violations will be brought in and used in a prosecution if you are stopped for any reason by the police and the records checked against your name or reg. No. of previous violations on their data base. Wonderful memorys computer have :!: I think you can change your name to supersonic with 3 violations


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Surely Road Angel is sold legally in France*

I understood that Road Angel (a GPS camera location warning device) is sold in France but without the radar/laser detector accessory which is available in UK.

Their website is: http://www.roadangel.fr/

My French is not good enough tp tell whether it works diferently from the uK equivalent but it seems to be roughly the same.

cannot see the logic of it being illegal to hold camera POIs on a satnav if Road Angel can be used there. Still, it is France.

Stuart Ormerod


----------

